# 2008 g37



## jworley83 (May 23, 2011)

Hey guys need a little help deciding my new system so if you have any ideas let me know. Its a 2008 Infiniti G37s Coupe. Here is what my car comes with stock.
10 inch mid bass in the door 
3 inch mid range by the handle
tweeter in the sail panel. I believe its 1 inch

Here is what I had in mind.
Amps-
NVX jad 800.4 for the mids and highs 
NVX jad 1200.1 for the subs
Speakers-
JL Zr 800 CW for the mid bass 
Hybrid Audio L3V2 for the mid range 
ScanSpeak Illuminator D3004 Tweeter 

I still need some sort of DSP that I have not made up my mind yet as of now, I will also need another amp to be able to run fully active, which I was thinking of just picking up another NVX. I will probably pick my substage after I get the rest installed, as I am not sure how much bass I will want plus I have a small trunk and need as much space as I need. If you have any opinions please let me know thanks.


----------



## jworley83 (May 23, 2011)

Damn just realize I posted this in the wrong thread, Noob mistake. Mods can you please move this to the System Design- Help me choose equipment for my car thread. Thanks!


----------

